

Show HN: Get Paid to Give Technical Interviews - typpo
http://www.gointerview.club/

======
blisterpeanuts
I did some free lance interviewing for one of these types of companies a few
years ago. The theory is, get a bunch of well qualified senior technical types
to conduct anonymous phone interviews and do a general technical screening.

In practice... it was very low paying, boring, and often irritating. There
were some really unqualified people I had to interview and it was agonizing.

I don't see this model as working very well. I didn't work for the employer,
so I couldn't really represent them or cut the applicant any slack. I could
only ask them canned questions. I tried my best, but I have no idea whether
the results were usable.

I wonder what kind of people these employers ended up getting, when they
outsourced their interviewing process like this.

~~~
typpo
Thanks for the feedback! Interviewing is definitely not always pleasant. In
general, the way I picture interviewers on this service is more of an opt-in
thing ("oh, I have an extra hour tonight, I can definitely do an interview for
$150") rather than a full-time freelancing commitment.

If you do have technical people in-house, I think outsourcing the initial
screens is ok but I'd strongly recommend having in-house engineers doing the
subsequent interviews. A service like this is best positioned for "first
steps" \- ie phone interviews.

~~~
jamescraft34
You hit the nail on the head:) We have been tackling the same concept over at
Honeit.com and see a lot of value in this space. Would love to swap stories if
up for a coffee chat in the bay.

------
xyby
Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.gointerview.club

